# My Shrimp tank (updated with couple vids)



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I always wondered what the big hype over shrimp was , so I ran across some on Craigslist one day & picked up 20 baby cherries (average of 4-5mm ) she made sure to throw in a female & she threw in a clump of java moss for $15. I must say that has become a worthy investment. I had a 1 gallon eclipse tank I originally bought for a Betta, which 2 different Betta's I had died in there earning it the name Betta Tank of Death. I was about to sell to "BToD" when I got these. Seemed like a perfect starter tank for the shrimp. I added a sponge for a Fluval Edge to the intake for the filter & It has turned out to be quite the nursery for these guys. I totally love watching them, they are so active and almost seem to play alot. I have had them around 3 weeks now & to my knowledge haven't lost any yet and they are finally getting big enough for me to see without wearing reading glasses lol Thought I would share them on here, hope you enjoy

*the Nursery lol*


































*A few vids of the playground, sorry the quality isn't the best , will try to get better ones later:*
make sure to turn down the volume


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Well ...my cherry shrimps finally got a new home, thought I"d share some pic's of the new tank... it's a 5 gal with seamless/rounded front corners Hope you enjoy



































































would like to thank the following members for the great deals provided to me to put this togather:
Karen & Kevin (Shrimpgirl) for the tank
Stuart (CRSfan) for the awesome flame moss
Ming (Jobbers604) for the filter
Glen (Myaquaria) for the heater (that was incl. in a tank purchase)

Thanks guys!


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Wonderful tank and very cute cherries 
Are they breeding already? I got some babies in Jul and during last few weeks I finally saw females with eggs. I wonder will they start to have babies soon  I can't wait! Love these guys!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

that's a very nice setup you got there. nice pictures and videos. i always love to see videos. glad the prefilter is place on the strainer. give me good reminiscing goosebumps seeing that penguin100 do it's thing in a 5 gallon tank.

hope to see more videos and photos in the near future!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Right on man, glad you're getting into the shrimp craze


----------



## Shrimpgirl (Apr 21, 2010)

John, the tank looks great! I love the aquascape.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I like how the moss on the right looks like little bushes.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

InfraredDream said:


> Wonderful tank and very cute cherries
> Are they breeding already? I got some babies in Jul and during last few weeks I finally saw females with eggs. I wonder will they start to have babies soon  I can't wait! Love these guys!


Thanks... I did have one get pregnant and I had put her in another tank so I could monitor things. I only found one baby after the eggs disappeared. Im sure that since I have them all in one tank now I will see more soon as I have a few females. If you have eggs then Im sure you will have some babies soon 


jobber604 said:


> that's a very nice setup you got there. nice pictures and videos. i always love to see videos. glad the prefilter is place on the strainer. give me good reminiscing goosebumps seeing that penguin100 do it's thing in a 5 gallon tank.
> 
> hope to see more videos and photos in the near future!


Thanks Ming... there will def be more pix to come as well as a vid or 2 soon as I get my camera fully figured out & lol @ the goosebumps, That filter rocks that little tank altho the pre filter is slowing down the flow & causing the bio-wheel from turning, but still the clearest water in any of my tanks lol, thanks again



effox said:


> Right on man, glad you're getting into the shrimp craze


thanks Chris, how can one not get into shrimp after seeing all the ones the members have here, they are definitely cool , I love watching them always active in that tank


Shrimpgirl said:


> John, the tank looks great! I love the aquascape.


Thanks Karen, yeah I am totally happy with how things turned out with the aquascape I love that flame moss especially. And thanks again for the tank, the shrimps seem to really like it


2wheelsx2 said:


> I like how the moss on the right looks like little bushes.


lol thats my favorite part of the of the aquascape Gary....that flame moss has grown very well on the driftwood I tied it too. And the way it grows straight up is a bonus, I'll have to post a close up of it, definitely cool stuff. I was thinking of finding a piece of wood the same length as the tank and taking the flame moss out of my other tank and connecting it to and place it against the back glass and see it it will grow to the top and have a cool looking background/moss wall so to speak


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks good, Your cherries are nice and bright. My shrimp are my fav tank. Now i am just trying to convince my bank to get a bigger tank. Bigger the tank more babies.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.
Actually my females are saddled, meaning they have egs on their backs. I read they should move down the tail first and then come the babies. So I guess I need to wait more. Hopefully soon 

Any other secrets to make them willing to breed? Temperature, hiding spots, their own tank (I just have some endler fry there), enough food. That should be it, right?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

O.C.D Fishies said:


> Looks good, Your cherries are nice and bright. My shrimp are my fav tank. Now i am just trying to convince my bank to get a bigger tank. Bigger the tank more babies.


lol thanks, it's pretty much my favorite tank too 


InfraredDream said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> Actually my females are saddled, meaning they have egs on their backs. I read they should move down the tail first and then come the babies. So I guess I need to wait more. Hopefully soon
> 
> Any other secrets to make them willing to breed? Temperature, hiding spots, their own tank (I just have some endler fry there), enough food. That should be it, right?


Still learning myself, mine just did their thing lol, hopefully they do it some more ,I'm ready for more lol I think Cherries are the easiest and hardiest .they are pretty undemanding as far as I can tell..long as the water is clean & the water parameters aren't way out of whack


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

few more pix.....








they love the floating plants
























this is big mama lol she's the biggest(about .75"-1") and first one to have eggs, only got 1 baby out of her , think I stressed her out when I gave her , her own tank


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

*Thought I'd update this as I have acquired a few new shrimp to the tank. Thanks WSL and OCD Fishies. I picked up a couple CRS from IPU the other day (to get another variety , not to mention a great price like $3 each this week)and when I added them ,I noticed I had some rcs babies finally. Cute lil buggers altho almost impossible to see without some reading glasses lol anyway here's a couple videos from yesterday. You'll have to excuse the messiness & overpopulated snails (just added a couple assassins to take care of that prob) I am afraid to vac anything due to the babies. The adults are around 1/2" so that tells ya how small the babies are.*


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

couple recent shots:

Definitely not show grade shrimp, but I like these guys , nice to have a little variety of 
color in the tank

















One of the better colored RCS:









one of the microscopic babies, thank God for the macro setting or I would never get a good pic of them he's probably 2mm at most, couldn't believe how small they actually are, hurts my eyes looking for them lol









a lil bit bigger juvie you can actually see without the help of visual aids , my sand looks like gravel in that pic lol:


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks great John. Good luck raising all the babies


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrat on the babies! Sure they are fun to watch! I love CRS too but I could never keep them alive for longer than 5 months... The only thing I can breed is the green - Caridina sp. babaulti

What kind of substrate are you using? ADA?


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow John your shrimp look awesome, I personally love your CRS they are nicely colored. Awesome pics to. Time for bigger than a 5 gallon lol


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Welcome to the shrimp club  have fun!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

wsl said:


> Looks great John. Good luck raising all the babies


Thanks Greg, and the ones I got from you are doing great Thanks again for those.
Did ya ever do anything with that tank ya got from me? Looking forward to seeing it if ya did



JTang said:


> Congrat on the babies! Sure they are fun to watch! I love CRS too but I could never keep them alive for longer than 5 months... The only thing I can breed is the green - Caridina sp. babaulti
> 
> What kind of substrate are you using? ADA?


I'm just using black onxy sand, when I start a 10g for them I may use ADA then or something of the sort. The babies came from some pregnant shrimp I got from OCDfishies. I don't think any of my original shrimp have bred yet since I have changed them over from the original tank they were in, but I'm sure they will now that I have way more than before



O.C.D Fishies said:


> Wow John your shrimp look awesome, I personally love your CRS they are nicely colored. Awesome pics to. Time for bigger than a 5 gallon lol


Thanks Candy, yea I really like those CRS especially for the price I paid for them, $3 each from IPU on boxing day, only got 2 tho , really hoping one is a male and the other female lol I can't really tell yet. Thanks again for the shrimp and yes , looks like it time for a bigger tank lol I will still keep the small one tho , I really like the layout in it. If ya ever want some back , just let me know, looks like I will have plenty in no time lol



mysticalnet said:


> Welcome to the shrimp club  have fun!


Thanks, definitely having fun with them, next to the rams , they get the most of my attention. One good thing ..I finally got babies from something lol


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

SO not tooo long after my last post on here , I got a couple Japonica shrimp. Found one dead the next day , which was no big deal except after that I started finding dead shrimp every day. Before I could figure it out I lost probably 60 shrimp from adult to baby. Seemed like the adults started dying first then the babies joined in. Really sucked as my favorite ones, the CRS were gone too  I now have about 7-8 of the smaller RCS left. All I can think is high PH (from the crushed coral in the filter 'doh) and 0 GH was the probable cause. At any rate after a couple attempts emptying the tank( to mainly get rid of the overpopulated snail problem) & making better efforts in balancing that water, it seems the remainder of the shrimps are doing well. Hopefully in time they will breed and make it look alive in there again. Unfortunately they are probably to young to breed as of yet , but atleast they are alive. Anyway , thought I'd share a few pix as I rescaped a little. The tank is located in front of a window & when the sun shines in it looks just amazing as you get the natural shimmer effect from the sun. Will have to get some pix/vids of that next time the sun is out. Hopefully in the near future I will be transferring this to a bigger tank if I can find a 10g glass with the curved front corners, I really like that style. In the meantime I will start over (least that's what it feel like) with this one and hope for the best.

You'll have to excuse the low water level, it goes thru about an inch of water every 2 days. The wall of flame moss on the right had grown to the water surface, had to trim it down a bit









































Side view:









in the vid , you can see where the biggest one had recently molted , I'm guessing that's a good sign


----------

